# Power Cutscore October 2018



## RadioBox (Nov 13, 2018)

The method utilized by ncees to determine the cutscore is called “[SIZE=12pt]modified angoff”[/SIZE]

google it/YouTube it. After you read up on it, come December if you fail the exam you deserve to fail. If you pass the exam you deserve to pass.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 14, 2018)

Interesting, thank you. This sounds about right given my experience and observations. 

Do you have a reference that states that this is what NCESS uses?


----------



## Nashi (Nov 14, 2018)

This method seems fair especially since the wording on the exam can be misleading.

There were some questions I went back and forth with it as to what was being asked because either the solution was more involved or it wasn't.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Nov 14, 2018)

Nashi I agree. I am a P and C engineer (wiring and schematics) the protection questions through me off with the wording along with some of the theory questions.


----------



## RadioBox (Nov 14, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Interesting, thank you. This sounds about right given my experience and observations.
> 
> Do you have a reference that states that this is what NCESS uses?


Yes, power reference manual by Camara states this is the method used.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 14, 2018)

Nashi said:


> This method seems fair especially since the wording on the exam can be misleading.
> 
> There were some questions I went back and forth with it as to what was being asked because either the solution was more involved or it wasn't.


Did you report them to NCEES after the exam?


----------



## a4u2fear (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm guessing more than 60% pass this time, as opposed to 57% in April

any thoughts @Baconator


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Nov 27, 2018)

I wouldnt get your hopes up on that.


----------



## Szar (Nov 27, 2018)

Unofficial rumors are circulating that this may be the lowest passing percentage to date.  Only reason we are hearing about it is because its bringing into question the validity of the NCEES scoring Methodology which is apparently a big deal to some people.  

Probably wont help you this go around, but perhaps in a cycle it will become clear and something may happen.  Maybe in 2021 they will have an updated test or something...


----------



## EB NCEES REP (Nov 27, 2018)

Source?


----------



## Baconator (Nov 27, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> I'm guessing more than 60% pass this time, as opposed to 57% in April
> 
> any thoughts @Baconator


Hearing the cut power score will be higher but that doesn't mean the pass rate will be lower.  Good luck.  Getting closer to the release date.


----------



## RadioBox (Nov 28, 2018)

Szar said:


> Unofficial rumors are circulating that this may be the lowest passing percentage to date.  Only reason we are hearing about it is because its bringing into question the validity of the NCEES scoring Methodology which is apparently a big deal to some people.
> 
> Probably wont help you this go around, but perhaps in a cycle it will become clear and something may happen.  Maybe in 2021 they will have an updated test or something...


Interesting... 

the last pass rates for those who are curious.

Apr-18, Oct-17, Apr-17, Oct-16, Apr-16, Oct-15

57%, 60%, 66%, 66%, 64%, 60%


----------



## RadioBox (Nov 28, 2018)

Baconator said:


> Hearing the cut power score will be higher but that doesn't mean the pass rate will be lower.  Good luck.  Getting closer to the release date.


Is the release date this Friday or next Monday?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 28, 2018)

RadioBox said:


> Is the release date this Friday or next Monday?


----------



## a4u2fear (Nov 28, 2018)

Baconator said:


> Hearing the cut power score will be higher but that doesn't mean the pass rate will be lower.  Good luck.  Getting closer to the release date.


Thanks.  Not sure why I asked now.  Your post makes me feel worse


----------



## ME_VT_PE (Nov 28, 2018)

a4u2fear said:


> Thanks.  Not sure why I asked now.  Your post makes me feel worse


@Baconator has spoken


----------



## DLD PE (Nov 28, 2018)

The cut score will be 1 point higher than 40% of us make.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Nov 28, 2018)

lol. Im learning to summon the  @Baconator only trouble follows you.


----------



## Szar (Nov 28, 2018)

EB NCEES REP said:


> Source?


I asked a homeless individual on the street.  In between the incoherent ramblings about the world being taken over by squirrels he indicated he was very concerned with the NCEES methodology.  I presumed he was talking about the scoring methodology.    

I would never post non-researched and inflammatory material to simply heighten the anxiety of test takers without cause.  I trust that homeless individuals insights greatly.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Nov 29, 2018)

The cutscore is determined by the amount of attempt it takes to capture the giant cow in Australia on a semi annual basis. Clearly some years it has taken at least 56 attempts. Hopefully this year it will be more like 40 since the cow is aging now.


----------



## sayed (Dec 3, 2018)

i don't think ncees does a curve. i believe they grade on a transient loop


----------



## BirdGrave (Dec 7, 2018)

Baconator said:


> Hearing the cut power score will be higher but that doesn't mean the pass rate will be lower.  Good luck.  Getting closer to the release date.


@Baconator on the pulse again.


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 7, 2018)

Didn't someone from Texas say it was 49/80? Does that mean 50 was the passing score (62.5%)?


----------



## RadioBox (Dec 9, 2018)

Good luck everyone next exam cycle!!!


----------



## RadioBox (Dec 9, 2018)

I got my results, and I FAILED! Lol. I deserve it. I can’t blame anything or anyone but myself. Truly. Time to readjust my study form. 

power electronics and Protection were the topics that did me in.  

My score was 42/80. I am in Texas so my scaled score was 64.

it seems that 48/80 would have been a scaled score of 70 and a passing grade.

Everyone here that were in the mid to high 40’s you were close. So, there’s consolation in that.

thoughts moving forward:

Read Blackburn cover to cover. Search the internet for anything about protective relay basics. Get the pdf and print IEEE Buff book and IEEE Green book.

I’ll say this. This time around we have the advantage in that we won’t waste time studying from the official NCEES practice exam. What a joke that is, am I right?! Lol

Also search the internet and print articles from NCEES specifications topics such as insulation testing and Battery characteristics and ratings, etc....


----------



## DLD PE (Dec 10, 2018)

Sorry to hear RadioBox, but I'm sure we'll pass it this time around.  We just need to keep plugging away and fill in the gap!

I'm hearing the most common denominator among those who have passed is:

1.  The sheer amount of hours studied.  I definitely put in my time, but I could have put in more.  The ones who passed left nothing to chance.

2.  I may have studied as much as those who passed, but (and this may be the biggest one) but the ones who passed seemed to have taken more practice exams than I did.  I did 3-4, while most who passed seemed to take anywhere between 6 and 12, and they used a good mix of Graffeo, NCEES, CI and ProGuides, among a few others.  Focusing more on practice exams seems to be a good formula.

3.  It doesn't make sense to do the same thing as before and expect a difference result.  This time I'm going to focus more heavily on practice problems and less on the theory.  That said, I will read the Blackburn book cover to cover and get that out of the way since protection was my worst score.  I'll look into the IEEE books you mentioned.  

If anyone else has suggestions or want to add your thoughts please feel free.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Dec 10, 2018)

I owned 7 practice exams and did all of them at least 2-3 times. 

After I got my timing down I focused on theory and muscle memory. The giraffeo book has a nice equation section where I made notes to myself.

Also at lunch time at work there was an online practice pe exam with 50 questions that helped a lot.

I worked the complex imaginary code drill book cover to cover for NEC 2017. 

For protection you need to think in basic terms.


----------



## tpkjr2006 (Dec 10, 2018)

Also for Nec focus some effort on the changes from 2014 and new sections and motors/cap banks.


----------



## BirdGrave (Dec 10, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> Sorry to hear RadioBox, but I'm sure we'll pass it this time around.  We just need to keep plugging away and fill in the gap!
> 
> I'm hearing the most common denominator among those who have passed is:
> 
> ...


I'll be the first to say School of PE lectures are hit or miss, but I don't think I would have passed without their notes.  Especially with regard to protection, since I know that is of particular concern.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 10, 2018)

The highest posted fail score on my survey was 47 out of 80.   There were 64 responses to the survey.

https://goo.gl/forms/5gBJ2aWY0KbYLEe83


----------



## chaosNJ (Dec 10, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> The highest posted fail score on my survey was 47 out of 80.   There were 64 responses to the survey.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/5gBJ2aWY0KbYLEe83


I saw 60% fail on reddit.


----------



## Saul Good (Dec 10, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> The highest posted fail score on my survey was 47 out of 80.   There were 64 responses to the survey.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/5gBJ2aWY0KbYLEe83


Justin I was one of the 47’s that answered in your survey.  Hard to stomach that I was 1 away from passing but it is what it is. Just gotta move on and start preparing for the April exam.  I thought your study guide and exams were very good.  I used your study guide I think the most during the exam.  What killed me was protection as I think most of the study guides/practice exams/material out there just doesn’t prepare you for the protection questions.  That’s something that I will have to work on for the April exam.


----------



## BirdGrave (Dec 10, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> The highest posted fail score on my survey was 47 out of 80.   There were 64 responses to the survey.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/5gBJ2aWY0KbYLEe83


Is there a way to access your surveys for previous exams?


----------



## RadioBox (Dec 10, 2018)

justin-hawaii said:


> The highest posted fail score on my survey was 47 out of 80.   There were 64 responses to the survey.
> 
> https://goo.gl/forms/5gBJ2aWY0KbYLEe83


Justin, please post an update here in the board once you update your study guide for the April 2019 exam. And hopefully you can add more examples on the potection section.


----------



## justin-hawaii (Dec 10, 2018)

Yes, I will compile October 2018 Survey results and post them here.  Here are the other survey results.  The survey has evolved over time, so the older surveys don't have the comments/recommendations from test takers. 

http://engproguides.com/powerapril18results.pdf

http://engproguides.com/poweroctober17results.pdf

http://engproguides.com/powerapril17results.pdf


----------



## Drewism (Dec 11, 2018)

It's maddening to know that I was on the border of passing. No use complaining when it's over. I'm just afraid that if I take it again I won't be able to perform as well as I did in the sections that I did do good on, if that makes sense.

The damn power electronics and protection is what did me in. I thought protection was going to be worst but it wasn't as bad. Just those relays. Power electronics was my worst considering I never really had any material for that in the first place.


----------



## rmsg (Dec 11, 2018)

MEtoEE said:


> Sorry to hear RadioBox, but I'm sure we'll pass it this time around.  We just need to keep plugging away and fill in the gap!
> 
> I'm hearing the most common denominator among those who have passed is:
> 
> ...


In my opinion, Please try to do a lot of problems on fault analysis too, specially with per unit method. Looks like NCEES is very fond of per unit method. Also try doing problems on distant and differential protection relays. I also remember we had a numerical problem on Arc Flash Analysis, Although I remember I could not put the formulas right and the answer which I was getting was not to be found in the four choices. Definitely the questions you should practice should be a little more difficult than NCEES practice exam. One thing I did notice in the exam was that the problems are not very lengthy. There is a certain element of twist to each question. If you break open that twist , you will find the answer, Good Luck


----------

